# Anne Arudel Archers Anniversary shoot



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Saturday and/or Sunday 6/12 and 6/13/2010 we are hosting our Anniversary shoot. We are shooting 14 field and 14 hunter both days. We are also having a foam shoot for those that like to shoot fake animals. It is a casual registration and multiple registration. registration goes from 9am til 12 both days. Hope to see many of you here, Ed


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Saturday and/or Sunday 6/12 and 6/13/2010 we are hosting our Anniversary shoot. We are shooting 14 field and 14 hunter both days. We are also having a foam shoot for those that like to shoot fake animals. It is a casual registration and multiple registration. registration goes from 9am til 12 both days. Hope to see many of you here, Ed


You have my attention now!!!!

Maybe if my old pal sticky promises to shoot with me I might have to try to get a bow put together, and get over that way.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> You have my attention now!!!!
> 
> Maybe if my old pal sticky promises to shoot with me I might have to try to get a bow put together, and get over that way.


by getting a bow put together, do you mean replace the blade on the arrow rest on the protec? lol

if I get my new bow back from Hinky in time to get it shooting half way decent by Saturday or Sunday, I am going to try and make it down there.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> Saturday and/or Sunday 6/12 and 6/13/2010 we are hosting our Anniversary shoot. We are shooting 14 field and 14 hunter both days. We are also having a foam shoot for those that like to shoot fake animals. It is a casual registration and multiple registration. registration goes from 9am til 12 both days. Hope to see many of you here, Ed


Sniff sniff...my own club has a shoot this weekend....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> You have my attention now!!!!
> 
> Maybe if my old pal sticky promises to shoot with me I might have to try to get a bow put together, and get over that way.


If the archery Gods smile upon me and I can get my bow back together before the weekend, yer on... I may be getting my marks on the range tho.. :mg:  :becky:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> If the archery Gods smile upon me and I can get my bow back together before the weekend, yer on... I may be getting my marks on the range tho.. :mg:  :becky:


Don't feel bad I'm in the same boat. I had a mishap in Greencastle, and still haven't got set back up. I hope to get enough time this week to get a rough tune, and some rough marks. I'll work out the rest on the range.


----------



## SSNIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2005)

What club is this shoot at?


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

:doh:

Se the title of the thread...their website has good directions....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

SSNIGHTMARE said:


> What club is this shoot at?


Sorry my fat fingers missed a letter. We are shooting at Anne Arundel Archers. We are located in central Maryland between Baltimore, Washington and Annapolis. If you need directions check out the MAA website. 
www.md-archery.org


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Don't feel bad I'm in the same boat. I had a mishap in Greencastle, and still haven't got set back up. I hope to get enough time this week to get a rough tune, and some rough marks. I'll work out the rest on the range.


Well, I got two more days.. if not, I may be sportin my ol Mach Pro.. :noidea:  :wink: You thinking Sat, or Sun? :noidea: (or both.. lol )


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I got two more days.. if not, I may be sportin my ol Mach Pro.. :noidea:  :wink: You thinking Sat, or Sun? :noidea: (or both.. lol )


Gonna have to be Sunday we have wedding stuff to do on Saturday. I'll get in touch with you closer to the week end, and work out details. I want to make sure I will be able to make it before I commit 100%


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Gonna have to be Sunday we have wedding stuff to do on Saturday. I'll get in touch with you closer to the week end, and work out details. I want to make sure I will be able to make it before I commit 100%


Works for me.. I don't think I can do both, so Sunday I'll plan on shootin.. unless the clouds unleash a torrent.. we'll see as we get closer.  

I need to shoot one of the days.. Mids are a week away.. :mg: :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Works for me.. I don't think I can do both, so Sunday I'll plan on shootin.. unless the clouds unleash a torrent.. we'll see as we get closer.
> 
> I need to shoot one of the days.. Mids are a week away.. :mg: :chortle:


I can't even go to mids. I swear I shot more in 1 week last year than I have this whole season.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I can't even go to mids. I swear I shot more in 1 week last year than I have this whole season.


We gotta git you away from that string jig and out to shoot more field archery Bro..   :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> We gotta git you away from that string jig and out to shoot more field archery Bro..   :wink:


Ain't happening. At least not for a while yet. I did just start training a new guy. Hopefully he'll get it down before the hunting season rush hits.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Ain't happening. At least not for a while yet. I did just start training a new guy. Hopefully he'll get it down before the hunting season rush hits.


Oh.. did I mention I got a set of strings from you from the SMA Charity shoot?? :noidea:  (but I'm holdin it for a while...  )


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh.. did I mention I got a set of strings from you from the SMA Charity shoot?? :noidea:  (but I'm holdin it for a while...  )


Maybe til 'bout huntin season.. :zip: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Ain't happening. At least not for a while yet. I did just start training a new guy. Hopefully he'll get it down before the hunting season rush hits.


if I lived closer to ya, I'd offer some help.. I'd love to learn how to build strings. Hinky's finishing up the apple tonight, so I should hopefully be able to go pick it up tomorrow and get some marks and tweaking done between then and Sunday, and manage to make it down to AAA. That's where I shot my whopping 501 PB, so maybe I can better myself...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Maybe til 'bout huntin season.. :zip: :chortle: :chortle:


Yeah I know you got a set. Just do me a favor. Order them sometime in July. You don't want any part of the wait time come August trust me on that one:wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

We are planning to shoot both days, maybe Sunday we can catch up with you guys.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah I know you got a set. Just do me a favor. Order them sometime in July. You don't want any part of the wait time come August trust me on that one:wink:


Maybe I'll wait til after hunting season..  :lol:


blondstar said:


> We are planning to shoot both days, maybe Sunday we can catch up with you guys.


Dang.. and here we thought you two may have given up archery.. :noidea:  :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Maybe I'll wait til after hunting season..  :lol:
> 
> 
> Dang.. and here we thought you two may have given up archery.. :noidea:  :wink:


No, just so much going on, bows not ready, cars breaking down, work, parents moving etc............, but we will be there!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

blondstar said:


> No, just so much going on, bows not ready, cars breaking down, work, parents moving etc............, but we will be there!!


Yea, I know the feeling.. :lol: :wink: Glad you can both make it out this weekend.. :thumb: :tea:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

well I snuck in enough time to shoot about 20 arrows today. So I have some rough marks to run with. I'd say I am about 85% to be there Sunday.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> well I snuck in enough time to shoot about 20 arrows today. So I have some rough marks to run with. I'd say I am about 85% to be there Sunday.


Well, I'm still awaiting FedX.. they didn't show today, so... I may be out Sat settin up my ol trusty Mach Pro after dusting it off.. or perhaps a new Nemesis, even though it ain't quite setup right, at least I know I can get that one working.. :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I'm still awaiting FedX.. they didn't show today, so... I may be out Sat settin up my ol trusty Mach Pro after dusting it off.. or perhaps a new Nemesis, even though it ain't quite setup right, at least I know I can get that one working.. :chortle: :chortle:


ooohh.. I'd like to see the Nemesis.. more incentive for me to try and get a bow set up and down there Sunday....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> ooohh.. I'd like to see the Nemesis.. more incentive for me to try and get a bow set up and down there Sunday....


Well, show up early tomorrow morning and ya just may catch a glimpse of it..  :becky: :archer: :darkbeer:

Sunday could be it or the Mach Pro, depending on tomorrow.. :set1_thinking:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

One more day with the Nemesis, I think.. :chortle:

Shot with Blondstar and Pennysdad today, had fun, sweated our arses off and shot mediocre... no, actually rather poor, but.. it was the first time this bow has shot an arrow, compounded by the fact that we shot a half field, so I just about got those figured out when we switched to a half hunter.. :mg; 

I think all in all I probably launched about 300 arrows today between setting up, gettin marks and tweaking everything. Still have a bit of tweaking to do on my centershot, as my arrows is squirellin a bit, but.. I'll get that ironed out in the morning and be ready for another go at it tomorrow.. :thumb: :cheers:

Congrats to Lisa, who shot a great score, only slightly edged out by Jay on the last few targets.. I knew he'd get to her eventually.. :zip:    :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> One more day with the Nemesis, I think.. :chortle:
> 
> Shot with Blondstar and Pennysdad today, had fun, sweated our arses off and shot mediocre... no, actually rather poor, but.. it was the first time this bow has shot an arrow, compounded by the fact that we shot a half field, so I just about got those figured out when we switched to a half hunter.. :mg;
> 
> ...




Sounds like fun. I'm chatting with Bobby Boucher right now trying to get arrangements set for morning. I'll shoot you a text later this evening, and let you know what time we'll be there.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

sounds like you all should have fun tomorrow.. I don't think I am going to make it. I think my LONG work week is catching up with me. I woke up (well, my puppy WOKE me up) at 10 this morning after going to bed at 6am, then got up and went to Hinky's to get the AM35 closer to set up, came home and finished my homebrew Jesse mount for my pro tuner, shot a few arrows and then realized I was absolutely out of energy. Layed down for a few hour nap, and woke up feeling like I had been hit by a Mack truck. Needless to say, very little more tuning on the AM35 has gotten done, I have no marks, and not feeling like getting up early to drive to AAA is going to happen. I may try going to TA tomorrow for a while to shoot there and do some tweaking..


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Well we had a great time, until we went to dinner after, went to pay and found that some one broke into the car while we were shooting, they got our debit card and spent 1000, 300 in cash, the kids DSIs. So it might be up in the air if we are shooting in the am.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> One more day with the Nemesis, I think.. :chortle:
> 
> Shot with Blondstar and Pennysdad today, had fun, sweated our arses off and shot mediocre... no, actually rather poor, but.. it was the first time this bow has shot an arrow, compounded by the fact that we shot a half field, so I just about got those figured out when we switched to a half hunter.. :mg;
> 
> ...


Yeah, he just had to say something!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

blondstar said:


> Well we had a great time, until we went to dinner after, went to pay and found that some one broke into the car while we were shooting, they got our debit card and spent 1000, 300 in cash, the kids DSIs. So it might be up in the air if we are shooting in the am.


Ouch that sucks. Nothing I hate worse than a damn thief.
Now I almost don't want to go tomorrow. Hopefully they'll catch who ever did it. If they used your card it shouldn't be hard to track them down.

I bet Jay is fit to be tied right about now.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Holy crap.. at the club? Were you parked out in the lot out front?


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Ouch that sucks. Nothing I hate worse than a damn thief.
> Now I almost don't want to go tomorrow. Hopefully they'll catch who ever did it. If they used your card it shouldn't be hard to track them down.
> 
> I bet Jay is fit to be tied right about now.


Looks like they went to the Sunco station and filled up, then to Giant and spent the rest. There is a giant across the street, I told the police so we will see. Lets just say he is not to happy!!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Holy crap.. at the club? Were you parked out in the lot out front?


Yelp we out in the front, we had the windows down I quess enough they could get there hands in to unlock it.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

If they went for gas, there may well be surveillance video.. :nod: :wink:

Hope they can track it down.. and call the bank and tell em what happened..


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Anne Arundel Archers 6/12/10 & 6/13/10 (RESULTS)

PSMFS
Tom Coblentz 541 553*
Ron West 551 541

AMFS- AA

Justin Paulino 554*
Larry Hix 540
Paul Coughlin 531
Jay Rowland 528 531
Shannon Rose 520
Fred Leonard 507

AMFS-A

Randy McCaully 551*
Bill Loften 540
Mike Kosan 533
Ed Bowen 529 530
Darrell Hunt 528
Wes Reeves 527
John Neu 510 519
Jim Bauman 508
Tim Filemyr 477

AMFS-B
David Slack 495*


AMBHFS-A

Jerry Powers 516*

AMBH-B

Tom Coulter 434*

AMBB

George Light Jr. 451*
Dwight Dorsey 295
George Light 280
Pete Thompson 110

AMFSL-A

Larry Worrell 506*
Dennis Wallace 482
Dave Blickenstaff 456

AMFSLRC

Alex Dodin 434*
Peter Lojacono 306

AFFS-A
Sue Weinstein 544* 542
Lisa Rowland 523 528
Colleen Mcgowan 504 519
Jennifer Molina INC.

Vicki Clem 506

AFFS-B

Sue Erdos 483*
Gail Peterson 469 458

FFSL-A

Sue Blickenstaff 464*

Guest 

Travis Coblentz 517


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Jay and Lisa I am sorry that that happened to you. That is the 1st time we ever had anything like this happen. Hope they catch whoever did this thing. Ed


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Ed and all at AAA for another great shoot. The weather was a tad warm, but the course was in awesome shape, as usual, as was the hospitality.

Struggled a bit on the hunter halves with my marks and the new Nem out for the first time, but.. it's makin headway. :lol:

Had a great time shooting with everyone yesterday and today. Lisa shot great both days, too (PB) congrats!! :cheers: :yo:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Rattleman said:


> Jay and Lisa I am sorry that that happened to you. That is the 1st time we ever had anything like this happen. Hope they catch whoever did this thing. Ed


Thanks Ed, we had a great time shooting, we love shooting there and will again!!! :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks Ed and all at AAA for another great shoot. The weather was a tad warm, but the course was in awesome shape, as usual, as was the hospitality.
> 
> Struggled a bit on the hunter halves with my marks and the new Nem out for the first time, but.. it's makin headway. :lol:
> 
> Had a great time shooting with everyone yesterday and today. Lisa shot great both days, too (PB) congrats!! :cheers: :yo:


Thanks Sticky, we had alot of fun today!!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for another great shoot! Got a few picts I need to up load, hopefully tonight.

Hope they catch the thief and quick guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Great shooting, Lisa. Congrats for the PB!!! :thumbs_up


----------

